# pvc hive entrance



## BeeTax (Dec 27, 2011)

I've used 3/4" and 1" PVC with good results when starting a new hive. It is not necessary to have a landing board they will do fine. I had one hive build out two boxes, each with a 3/4 inch pipe entrance and when I added a third box and put in a bottom entrance they did not start using it until I pugged up the PVC for a few days. I usually try to put a little downward slope to the pipe and I spray paint the inside of the pipe but that is mostly for my benefit. I don't think of matters to the bees.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you I really appreciate it.


----------

